# للبيع / مرسيدس اكتروس 1850 موديل: 2005 رقم العرض : 144053‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (29 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

مرسيدس اكتروس 1850

موديل: 2005

الجير بوكس:يدوي

المسافه المقطوعه: 550,000 كم

رقم العرض : 144053

وقود ديزل

القوة:500حصان

اورو3

اول تسجيل:يونيه2005

المحاور:2

4x2 

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

انتريدر

تحتوي على ريتردر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 180الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 








​


----------

